# Setting up audio for Samsung TV and Soundbar



## corneileous (6 mo ago)

Hey guys, I have a Samsung UHD 4K QN65Q7FAM TV, Samsung HW-M550 Soundbar w/sub and a Samsung UBD-K8500 Ultra HD 4K Blu-ray player and what’s the best way to set up the sound, Bitstream or PCM? So far while watching all my streaming apps from my Apple TV 4K, the sound is pretty good but what I’m more/less interested in is which audio settings on the TV and especially which settings on my Blu-ray player. Still trying to figure out how to get that matched sound where the dialogue isn’t so quiet and then the action scenes blow you out of your chair. 

On my TV, whether I select PCM or Bistream, the only options I have for the digital output audio format is either PCM or DTS Neo 2:5. Oh, and I’m using an HDMI cable between the TV and the sound bar for the ARC connection.

My Blu-ray audio settings are as follows;

I currently have the digital output set to PCM because the other three options are bitstream unprocessed, Bitstream re-encoded DTS and bitstream re-encoded Dolby D which I’m assuming is Dolby digital but I don’t know which one of those to use so being that I’ve got the TV audio set to PCM, that’s what I have the digital output on my Blu-ray player set to as well.

As far as the PCM down sampling, that’s always been set to on because that’s what the default setting is but I don’t know whether to turn that off or not because I don’t know if my sound bar is 96 kHz compatible or not. 

I’ve got the dynamic range control turned off and I have the down mixing mode set to surround capable. Would that be better set to just normal stereo since I’m using a sound bar or just leave it on what it is which is surround compatible?

Thanks guys.


----------



## corneileous (6 mo ago)

Anybody?


----------



## gibsongilbert (6 mo ago)

corneileous said:


> Hey guys, I have a Samsung UHD 4K QN65Q7FAM TV, Samsung HW-M550 Soundbar w/sub and a Samsung UBD-K8500 Ultra HD 4K Blu-ray player and what’s the best way to set up the sound, Bitstream or PCM? So far while watching all my streaming apps from my Apple TV 4K, the sound is pretty good but what I’m more/less interested in is which audio settings on the TV and especially which settings on my Blu-ray player. Still trying to figure out how to get that matched sound where the dialogue isn’t so quiet and then the action scenes blow you out of your chair.
> 
> On my TV, whether I select PCM or Bistream, the only options I have for the digital output audio format is either PCM or DTS Neo 2:5. Oh, and I’m using an HDMI cable between the TV and the sound bar for the ARC connection.
> 
> ...


Check the hdmi cable you are using on arc port 3 of the tv. It should be atleast 1.4 to carry audio signal. Some hdmi just dont play nice with some hdmi cables.

Port one is the one that supports 4.4.4 chroma. Use that one for the playstation or bluray. Which ever is the more important.

Chromecast only show up a dd or dts when a movie is showing.


----------



## corneileous (6 mo ago)

gibsongilbert said:


> Check the hdmi cable you are using on arc port 3 of the tv. It should be atleast 1.4 to carry audio signal. Some hdmi just dont play nice with some hdmi cables.


I bought enough of the Monster HDMI Cables that are 4k Ultra HD with Ethernet Cord - 60/120 Hz Refresh Speed - 21Gbps High Definition 1080p Video - Corrosion-Resistant 24k Rose Gold Contacts to connect everything I have so are these sufficient? What do you mean when you say it should be at least 1.4 to carry the audio signal?



> Port one is the one that supports 4.4.4 chroma. Use that one for the playstation or bluray. Which ever is the more important.


I don’t remember right off the top of my head what device is plugged into what port except for input three which is the one that the soundbar’s plugged into but what is that 4.4.4 chroma stuff and where did you find out which inputs support what? But yeah, I’ll have to try that this weekend with my 4K Blu-ray player being that my PlayStation is just the older PlayStation 4 and it’s not even the pro model that I guess supports the better picture quality but what will that change or allow me to do differently if I make sure my Blu-ray player is connected to the first input?




> Chromecast only show up a dd or dts when a movie is showing.


I don’t have a Chromecast on this TV but what about an Apple TV 4K device? I would have to be home to verify 100% but I want to say I have the audio set for 5.1? I don’t know, to give you a more accurate explanation of that, I would have to wait until I get home to where I can write down what the settings are and put them here.


----------



## corneileous (6 mo ago)

Also if it helps, I found out that my HDMI inputs on my TV are only HDMI 2.0 and the cables I’m using I’m pretty sure are either HDMI 2.1 or 2.2 so does that matter at all? Should I look into cables that are HDMI 2.0?


----------

